# Q on shaping the edges



## Steve Smith (Sep 14, 2016)

so far for the knive handles I've made I've used a round over router bit to get a nice uniform radius. When using brass shim stock it doesn't dull the carbide very much so I haven't concerned myself about it. 

Now I am using some thicker nickel silver and some thin stainless steel stock. I assume that I'll have to approach the shaping differently.

What process do you use for shaping handles with metal bolsters and shims?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 16, 2016)

Steve - all of my handle work is done on the grinder on with hand files. Im assuming you do all of your shaping before gluing?.....
I hope ?


----------



## Steve Smith (Sep 16, 2016)

No, I do all my shaping after all the parts are glued on. My process is somewhat similar to this guy's.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 16, 2016)

His process was all grinder of sorts.. no router.


----------



## TRfromMT (Sep 19, 2016)

I have a Porter Cable 3x21 belt sander laid on its side and blocked in to make a sanding able. All my shaping is done on that. If it's a bolted fastener handle, shaping is done off the knife. If it's pinned and epoxied the only thing I do is the exposed end that meets the ricasso. Otherwise all shaping is done on the knife after gluing. 

A handle will feel better if it has more of an oval/egg shape, not flat sided with rounded edges.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 19, 2016)

I glue every thing up then after drying, rough shape the handle with my 8 or 10 inch wheel, the finger groove with a 5/8" wheel on my 2 x 72" belt grinder. Then I go to my 1" slack belt sander to to do some final shaping. After that I finish with up by hand sanding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

